# Turbo size for 400hp vr6



## tjc348 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a mk4 12v vr6 and am in the process of turboing it. I have most all my parts except the turbo. Looking to get 400hp but want the potential for more as I maybe building my motor in the future. Here's what I'm currently going to be running

Quick flow short runner intake manifold
Kinetic exhaust manifold
Walbro inline fuel pump
4" c2 maf housing
4" air filter
3" custom intake pipe
034 fuel rail
Siemens 630cc injectors
All new timing chains and tensioners
Arp head studs
Arp rod bolts
Tial 38mm waste gate 
2.5" custom stainless steel intercooler (still need core)
C2 motorsports 9:1 cr head spacer
C2 motorsports stage 3 tune 

That's all I can think of off the top of my head

What would be a good turbo for my application? I'm not looking for a laggy response either


----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

GTX3076r or GT3076r with a standard exhaust housing would be ideal. I use a Precision 6262 on a 24V motor but it spools nearly 1k rpm's later than the 3076.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

all_individual said:


> GTX3076r or GT3076r with a standard exhaust housing would be ideal. I use a Precision 6262 on a 24V motor but it spools nearly 1k rpm's later than the 3076.


3076R = BB, compared with 6262 JB? or BB?

my old 6262, dual ball bearing, saw full spool @ ~3k RPM.

based on my own experience I'd recommend a 6262-DBB for you, only because I had a sh*tload of fun with it on my old setup.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> 3076R = BB, compared with 6262 JB? or BB?
> 
> my old 6262, dual ball bearing, saw full spool @ ~3k RPM.
> 
> based on my own experience I'd recommend a 6262-DBB for you, only because I had a sh*tload of fun with it on my old setup.


what ever you do...i highly recommend going a t4 flange route...preferably the t4 .81 back housing with the kinetic manifold...6265 precision w/ the s cover should be a great combo....


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

5857 to 6266 with a T4 .68 to .81 ... opcorn:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

^ .68

like my .58 but it lives in boost which is costly


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

masterqaz said:


> ^ .68
> 
> like my .58 but it lives in boost which is costly


The tang .68 will have full boost by 3500-4000 ..not bad for a street car...but if I were to choose I would get the bigger .81T4 ( I actually have a .96 T4 on my setup now )

My old stock setup had a pt61with an on center .69T4 housing. 18psi @3800, made 355whp and 385wtq


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> 5857 to 6266 with a T4 .68 to .81 ... opcorn:


What's the spool like @ T4 / .81 ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

On a 2.8L 9:1 12v vr6, depending on the cams... probably full boost of 20 psi around 4500 and maybe a little sooner with the better compressor n exhaust wheel design thats available now.. than when i first had my vrt in 07... it had a turblownetics t62-1 w/ .81t4 10:1 compression doing like 12psi @4500 lol


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

A nice 400whp 12v turbo should be a Garrett GT3076R with T3 1.06 housing 
6266 T4 0.81, or what about a Bullseye S362 ? Ok price on jb Bullseye


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^ the price on the jb bullseye s362 is pretty cheap now! That will be a good choice as well. :thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> On a 2.8L 9:1 12v vr6, depending on the cams... probably full boost of 20 psi around 4500 and maybe a little sooner with the better compressor n exhaust wheel design thats available now.. than when i first had my vrt in 07... it had a turblownetics t62-1 w/ .81t4 10:1 compression doing like 12psi @4500 lol



Very similar results:

6765 BB (ie old turbine style) 5th and 6th gear pulls 25psi by 4200-4500 RPM.
Positive pressure by 3000 RPM.
3rd gear pull 20 psi sub 4000 RPM.
T4 .81 
8.5:1 CR

For you, 6262/6266 will serve you nicely.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Very similar results:
> 
> 6765 BB (ie old turbine style) 5th and 6th gear pulls 25psi by 4200-4500 RPM.
> Positive pressure by 3000 RPM.
> ...


are these results from a 12v ?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Yes Sir they are.


----------



## tjc348 (Oct 3, 2007)

The bullseye JB s362 turbo looks to be about 1200 dollars on the site im looking at? Seems kinda high, but then again I don't know much about them.. 

Honestly, I know some people swear on BB, and they are proven to have better spool, but I am considering going with a Journal bearing. 

I've spent so much money on parts I'm in way deeper than I thought I was going to be lol I've read mixed things. Some people say JB is good depending on your goals, and some people say they are junk. 

I was kind of leaning towards the Precision 5857 billet JB with a .63 turbine housing? ,,, What do you guys think?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Boost112 said:


> what ever you do...i highly recommend going a t4 flange route...preferably the t4 .81 back housing with the kinetic manifold...6265 precision w/ the s cover should be a great combo....


sorry, he's asking for a 400hp setup, not a 600+hp setup.

:beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

tjc348 said:


> The bullseye JB s362 turbo looks to be about 1200 dollars on the site im looking at? Seems kinda high, but then again I don't know much about them..
> 
> Honestly, I know some people swear on BB, and they are proven to have better spool, but I am considering going with a Journal bearing.
> 
> ...


T3 .63 will loose breath at 5500rpm. You say 400whp and maybe something to grow in... JB 6266 T4 .81 should be perfect


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> T3 .63 will loose breath at 5500rpm. You say 400whp and maybe something to grow in... JB 6266 T4 .81 should be perfect


My T3 .63 pulls another 1,000RPM's and its just a little 60-1. It does taper off at 6,500 though. While it makes 400hp easily the room to grow is a bit limited. But you can get them cheap and a decent starter turbo.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

skydaman said:


> My T3 .63 pulls another 1,000RPM's and its just a little 60-1. It does taper off at 6,500 though. While it makes 400hp easily the room to grow is a bit limited. But you can get them cheap and a decent starter turbo.


I got one of those. It's a nice little turbo, but upgrading in summer to a gt35r t4 .81, need more power.:thumbup:


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

TBT-Syncro said:


> sorry, he's asking for a 400hp setup, not a 600+hp setup.
> 
> :beer:


...I never told him to run 20+ psi...he should be around 400hp...and full spool by 4k @16-18psi...on a t4 .81...depending on his intake manifold/dp...


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Efficiency range


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Boost112 said:


> ...I never told him to run 20+ psi...he should be around 400hp...and full spool by 4k @16-18psi...on a t4 .81...depending on his intake manifold/dp...


You can hit 385whp on a 60-1 at 15lbs spooled up under 3,500RPM, 16-18 on a 6265 should be a heck of a lot more power then that!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

Boost112 said:


> ...I never told him to run 20+ psi...he should be around 400hp...and full spool by 4k @16-18psi...on a t4 .81...depending on his intake manifold/dp...


so 1000 rpm later than my 500HP setup


----------



## TheAnswer#3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry to bring this thread up from the dead, but I'm in the OP's shoes. I'm looking for 400hp out of a mk3, obd2, 12v vr6. I'd like a mid spool starting around 3k rpms. Anything sooner I feel would just roast tires all day. From the forum searching I have done I read a .83 A/R means it would be a medium range spool. I could be wrong, because I don't know much about turbos. Either way I'm looking at either Holset, Garret (pricey), or Borg Warner. If anyone could give me turbo choices, sizes, and housings that would fit my description I would greatly appreciate it. 

Also, I don't know what size cams to run. I am thinking 276s. From reading forums, I think these would suit my needs. The 288s I hear are more for racing and top end power. So would the 276s be good midrange?

My goal is to have the car get traction from idle to 3k rpms, then start spooling and kick in anywhere after 3500 rpms. I plan on not porting or polishing my head, just upgrading valves and cams. I plan on using 4 inch Maf, 440cc injectors, 3 inch exhaust, 3 inch intercooler piping, and maybe a short runner intake manifold (probably going to use the stock one for awhile). The tune I plan on using is stage 2 from United Motorsports. http://www.unitedmotorsport.net/per...golf-jetta-2-8l-12v-vr6-performance-software/

Any info is appreciated. If anyone could clarify certain things, or potentially show dyno sheets of their experiences that would be awesome. 

Thank you in advance - Michael


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

T3 @ .83 will still roast tires. You'd easily be able to burn through the first 3 gears. Even a .9x will spin, just a bit less. I'd go with a 1.0x housing if going t3, t4 @ .8x (based on your post). 

3" i/c pipe for 400hp is too large, you won't have ~optimal air flow. Go with 2.5" - that'll be good till mid 500hp.

Someone who has more experience with 12v will make a turbo and cam suggestion for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Bumping this old thread back up!

Have a new built motor going in the car and debating on changing turbos
Current Setup
T04e on center T4 .58 57trim
3" in DP back
268cams stock head
UM#42
2.9 clone mani
ATP exhaust mani

Car made 367hp on 18psi if I remember correctly im thinking I want a little more maybe 450 hp but I still like the street ability quick spool etc. Ive never broken an axle but it would break the tires loose half way thru 2nd 
Im really thinking about going PTE 5858 T4 .68 seems small enough to spool quick but has the room to grow a tad. Ive seen people running 6262 and 6266 but I just don't want it to be a 4200-7k rpm motor.
Just some quick info on the new motor, all forged internals ARP etc...head has +1 valves and it's been ported it's a 2.9L at 9:1

Also I have lugtronic and 630cc injectors but that wont go in until the motor is sorted out so it will start its life on UM#42 tune 440cc injectors


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

That 5858 would be a great turbo for your current goals. If your goals Change you still have some room to grow not a lot be probable enough. Once you get beyond the 400-500whp drive train parts begin to be a really big issue.

There gas been the push/swing since I left the scene 10 years ago to over turbo cars. I understand the exhaust housings getting bigger to help the drive train issues. But a lot of time the bigger turbines are associated with bigger compressors. Most turbos need to be in the 20-30psi range to be in there prime efficiency range. 

In 1997 we were making 375-425whp on basic T4 h-trim w/.69 turbine. That's the turbo Bill Schimmel and I were running when we both broke into the 11's in 1998. Huge turbos are not needed on street cars....


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, a small part of my says to keep my current turbo and put in the 630cc injectors and up the boost. But I feel that this turbo is already running out of breath up top and I'd hate to put everything in and not meet my goals.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

noskeh said:


> Bumping this old thread back up!
> 
> Have a new built motor going in the car and debating on changing turbos
> Current Setup
> ...



You got that motor built already?!?!

I sold you the AAA block from Rancho

Anthony


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh hey! motor just needs to be assembled...really debating switching up the turbo setup that's kind of whats holding me up. 
How is your build going? Thanks again for the block!


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

noskeh said:


> Oh hey! motor just needs to be assembled...really debating switching up the turbo setup that's kind of whats holding me up.
> How is your build going? Thanks again for the block!


Right on! Build is moving slowly. I ended up selling off the 2.8 head and picked up a 3.2l head. It's with Russ getting checked. I'm debating on spending the coin for a ferrea valvetrain. 

Anthony


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Right on! Build is moving slowly. I ended up selling off the 2.8 head and picked up a 3.2l head. It's with Russ getting checked. I'm debating on spending the coin for a ferrea valvetrain.
> 
> Anthony


I know what you mean, things can lose there excitement...I only have a 12v head but I did the ferrea +1 valves with titatnium retainers with a small port to clean the head up. 
Russ did it all i'll see if I can snap a pic to spark some interest.


----------

